# Typical Grullo Colouring?



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a yearling QH gelding. He is a grullo. I have never owned a grullo before, but I LOVE the colour.

Anyways, my boy Dusty has silver coloured hair in his flank area, girth area and chest. He also has silver hairs scattered around his barrel area. Is this typical grullo colouring, or does he have another gene such as roan, silver grullo, smokey grullo, or something else? 

Here are pics, from summer, and winter pics (he got REALLY dark once his winter coat came in) Look at his flank and girth areas...

It isn't as noticeable in summer:









Last month:

















Today, is that dapples I see, or my imagination? Lol:


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Pretty boy! I'm not even remotely an expert in color but was one of is parents grey? If so, he could be greying out but don't take my word for it!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, and I don't think either parent was grey, but I never met them, or seen pics or anything. All I am going by is what it says on the papers, so one, or both could have greyed out, but I don't think so.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nothing unusual about his coloring at all. Grulla horses come in a variety of shades and their particular shading doesn't always fit a uniform type


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

typical is not a term I use for grulla. They are neat colors, anywhere from silver to the mousey color.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

My grullo changes throughout the year and even from year to year. Sometimes he's a bluish grullo, one summer he was kind of a yellow dirt color. Congrats on your horse, it's a fun color to have! Not many people have seen them- mine has been called black, blue roan, even buckskin, it's kind of funny seeing peoples' reaction to them.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

If he was going grey you'd see that ring of light/whitish hairs around both eyes.

He's a cutie!


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

RGF is correct when they grey out it starts around the eyes and muzzle.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*cough* It also starts in the tail. Tail is actually where I look first, then face.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Exactly. I saw the prettiest gray at a rodeo a while back. Pure black body...with a gray tail. Asked the owner and it was 3 years old at the time.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't think he is going to turn grey then, lol. His tail is black with sun faded tips at the top and bottom, and his eyes do have lighter colouring around them, but it isn't like goggles or anything associated with greying horses, just sun faded or something. 

This is his eyes, and tail colouring from earlier this summer, I will try and get better pics of tomorrow, so you guys can see what it looks like now. 

















And here he is about a month ago:









And here he is a few days ago, Lol! How can you not love this face!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yep that is a classic Grulla! i am a sucker for the Dun gene!!!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's one of the better pics from this weekend while out riding with hubby and his Belgian. Grullos catch the light differently and can be tricky to photograph


----------

